# Best shallow water anchor system



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

We all know about the power pole but I have come across lots of different non powered anchors. What's the best in your opinion? I have used the wang and it works great.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

stick it shallow water anchor, come with two sections of rope to tether it off from the boat I attach the 6ft section to my bow eye and stick it in the bottom aka get your bow in the upcurrent side rather then having you bow swing around to the down current. Always thought 1 power pole was usless because your always fishing out of the back of your boat... and also the t handle on the top can be used for a push pole and makes it easier to pull out of the thick mud we have up in NE Florida


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've gone back to the basics. No more anchor pins.
Coast Guard says I have to have one aboard anyways,
so, I use a mushroom anchor. It's quiet, effective at all depths,
and all types of bottoms, can adjust position by increasing or decreasing
the amount of scope between the cleat and the anchor.
Eliminating the anchor pin means there's one less thing to worry about.

                                        ;D


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I have and recommend the Shallow Water Solutions anchor made by Anytide. Strong and versitile as any out there and has many bracket options.

http://anytide.com/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

not me brett  i love my stick it  i also have a moonlighter that has a wooden handle i wouldnt advise this brand as the wood handle will eventually seperate from the stick


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

have owned a stick it and now own a cajun anchor, boat has a powerpole so i use the cajun anchor to keep the front from swinging, i have the 3 foot one so it fits in my front hatch, dont anchor much but i like the cajun anchor when i do


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Seems like every day there is a new company trying to out do Wang Anchor. They are the original manual shallow water anchor period! They are superior in every way to the rest and a warranty that is unmatched!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my Wang Anchor. That's the only way to go in my book.


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I love my Wang Anchor. That's the only way to go in my book.


Wang here as well. Put one on my 15' Whaler Dauntless a couple of months ago (stern bracket also) and haven't had the anchor out of the locker since.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> stick it shallow water anchor, come with two sections of rope to tether it off from the boat I attach the 6ft section to my bow eye and stick it in the bottom aka get your bow in the upcurrent side rather then having you bow swing around to the down current.


Here's another vote for the Stick It for that very reason - I rather have the option of keeping the bow upcurrent as I prefer casting from the bow.  You can either attach at the bow or stern whichever way the current and/or wind is blowing.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> I have and recommend the Shallow Water Solutions anchor made by Anytide. Strong and versitile as any out there and has many bracket options.
> 
> http://anytide.com/


I went with AnyTide as well.  I liked the tension band built in to the bracket that allows the anchor pin to remain in the "up" position as I pole along.  That way, I can just push down as soon as I want to stop rather than put the push pole down, pick up the anchor pin, etc to stake out.  Also, it can be clamped on to the leg of the poling platform - no holes drilled into the transom.  To top it off, Pat is a really nice guy [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] .

Pete


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

forgot to mention i too also had a wang, it was a long one and too big for my micro, i used it on my bay boat and let it go with the boat when i sold it but concur that the wang is top quality all the way


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I use the wang anchor and like it. In the deep I just use the anchor setting on the TM. However, I also have a 3lb folding grapnel anchor from Hobie that's lighter and stows in less space than a mushroom anchor. It comes with its own nylon zip case and anchor line. Add about 2-3' of light chain and you'll be amazed how much it'll hold.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a 6' Power Pole on the back and an 8' wang
with a surface mount on the front...Can position any way I want!


----------



## Mike_Reneau (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm with Brett "mushroom" quiet, fast and nothing in the way... not to mention affordable.


----------



## Jaymanbikes (Apr 28, 2013)

Just purchased an Any Tide after reading this link. I have a Minn Kota Talon which I love. The Any Tide is a clamp on that I plan on attaching to my trolling motor on the bow.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The best stick pin is the cheapest. Here's where I found mine.

http://www.mgs4u.com/fiberglass-tube-rod.htm


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

You know what makes the Wang anchor so good? The nylon 'Y' at one end, the foam grip right below it and the stainless steel point at the other end. How much labor and material cost does it take to make that other stuff besides the fiberglass rod? I'm guilty of wasting $ on materials to make products I could have bought and think this was a good buy.

Mushroom anchors suck because when you pull them up they shovel up a bunch silt/mud/sand and they don't grab well for their weight.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

I have used both the 8' stick it and the mushrm....I prefer the mushrm...if it picks up mud, a few dips and its gone....I don't use a chain with it so there is no prob with noise...the stickit is a pain and does not always hold well and is noisy and does not qualify as an legal anchor to meet coast guard requirements.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> anchor to meet coast guard requirements.


I have seen this posted twice and can not find any law that states you must have an anchor. Where is this listed?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right, Knight

It's no longer in the required equipment list of the Coast Guard regs.
It used to be...it was part of the vessel check that the Marine Patrol would run during lobster season.
Now it's not in the Federal or state requirements, only as a recommended item.
Wonder when that changed?  :-?

http://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/federal_requirements_brochure.aspx

Probably when the DEP decided that too many people were destroying the reefs
and made the use of mooring bouys the preferred method of "anchoring"


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

If you meet the recommended requirements (anchor, paddle, bilge pump) then you may apply for a Coast Guard Auxiliary or FWC safety decal.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> If you meet the recommended requirements (anchor, paddle, bilge pump) then you may apply for a Coast Guard Auxiliary or FWC safety decal.


A paddle is required too now?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

NOT required. Only if you want a fancy VSC sticker.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mother-in-law!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> mother-in-law!


Anchor and shrieking signal device all in one... heh, heh


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

So the verdict is that the one you own is the best!

Awesome! When all practical parameters have been met in the comparison of two similar products, it is time to evaluate the intangible parameters.

Despite my bias to be loyal to Anytide and my firm belief that all products of this class are comparable, if not equal, "hang out with your Wang out" is the greatest slogan EVER! How could I look at myself in the mirror if I chose anything else and missed the opportunity to drop that line in polite company?

Nate


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

What sets Anytide apart are his push pin mounts. I will be ordering one soon for my poling platform.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

> So the verdict is that the one you own is the best!
> 
> Awesome!  When all practical parameters have been met in the comparison of two similar products, it is time to evaluate the intangible parameters.
> 
> ...



Well said. My buddy was over the other day and he was talking about his Johnson...90hp so I had to bring up my newly bought Wang... Just too hard to resist. Whatever you use be safe and bring home some dinner.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I am going to buy a wang anchor for my shadowcast. Should I get the 8 foot system?


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

> I am going to buy a wang anchor for my shadowcast. Should I get the 8 foot system?


That's what I bought. The 10' won't fit under the gunnel but the 8 will. I am not sure if I want to go with the bracket or have them weld one to the poling platform. Would it be more than $150 for them to weld one on?


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the stick it. Easy and clean. They hold. I actually had forgotten it was down once while in the engine bracket. It did not break it was bent crazy , when I noticed. It was fine. I would recommend this product. It does exactly what it says. And is pretty reasonable.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

but can you hang out...........
-with this out?


----------

